# Russian Orthodox Patriarch Alexy II (1929 - 2008)



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 5, 2008)

Russian Orthodox Church Patriarch Alexy II dies - Yahoo! News (December 5, 2008)
Patriarch Alexy II of Russia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The following article was an op-ed piece written by a friend and co-worker of mine (since deceased), the Rev. J. Patrick Gray, which appeared in the Washington Times in 1997.

The Long Alliance of Patriarch Aleksy II and the Communist Party of Russia


----------



## JM (Dec 5, 2008)

I wonder how this will affect the ROCOR. Hummm....


----------

